# Reading Another's Work



## sushikitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Recently I had a friend ask me to read her work-in-progress story. I agreed, as I love to critique and edit writing. I don't critique unless asked to (she didn't ask me to in this case) but wow, her story could have really used some help. Ok, a lot of help. I wanted to help but I didn't know how without sounding mean. (I'm usually a harsh critic, as I felt that harsh critics helped me become a better writer, but I don't know this person well enough to be comfortable tearing her work apart)

What do you do in these situations? Offer unasked-for critique if you feel it's really necessary? Point out things you liked but ignore things you don't like? Sugar-coat the answer and praise their writing so their feelings aren't hurt?

Or, if you were an author in this situation, how would you like to be treated?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 24, 2008)

Say "Wow, this is great! Do you want help revising and editing it after you're finished writing?"

I mean, that doesn't sound harsh, does it? =3

Also, if she agrees to let you help, first point out the very OBVIOUS flippin' mistakes, the ones that just CANNOT go overlooked, and if she seems to be enjoying your critique, then start getting down to the details. And sugar coating doesn't hurt. I've never known anyone to dislike another for being too nice to them.

Hope I helped! =3


----------



## foozzzball (Aug 24, 2008)

Say something nice and vague, like, 'it could use a little work', or 'you know I never actually got to read it, my dog was sick, and, uh, the cat ate the comptuer, and there was this bear in the trash so I had to call the cops - geez, it's crazy, the cops odn't deal with bears, can you believe that? It's animal control but they can't come out unless the cops call them but the cops won't come out for e bear, so I had to tell them it was a mugger, and...'


----------



## sushikitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Nargle, and LOL at Foozzzball 

What I ended up doing (this was a good 2 or 3 weeks ago, I had just remembered it as I was reading other threads) was pointing out the one thing that made it jarring/difficult to read (it was all written in the present tense, and she LOVED those run-on sentences) but also complimenting her on getting the "mood" right. (It was a horror story, and it definitely had the potential to be kinda creepy)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 24, 2008)

I think I'm getting fairly good at sugar-coating harsh critiques for people, because I have to do it all the time.  I think it's just a matter of letting your immediate reaction ("Oh God Jesus save me this is so motherf***ing awful I can't stand to read another word please don't make me burst out laughing in front of her") fade away before you actually start giving the critique.  And try very very hard to find at least one thing that you like about it, and put that up front ("Yeah, it's really got a good atmosphere, and I can sure see this thing being something special with a bit more work, but you know, I think it would make it a lot better if....").
But to be honest, sometimes I avoid giving a critique on a work because it's just so awful I don't even know where to begin.  If it's like that, not sure anyone can help you.
Sounds like you handled it fine, anyhow, if she didn't rip your throat out or anything.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't critique the stories of people whose opinions you care about, if they are prone to being thin-skinned about criticism. <.< That's all I can really say.


----------



## kitreshawn (Aug 26, 2008)

Critique is a touchy thing even when it is invited.

Considering that it is still a work in progress my best suggestion would be to leave it be.  Rough drafts (and many subsequent drafts) tend to suck hard.  This doesn't mean the story itself is bad, just that the writer hasn't had a chance to polish.  It is more important for the writer to finish the story than for him/her to get everything perfect the first time through.  Because writing is about re-writing that is just the way things have to be.

If you feel compelled to say something I would suggest doing it in the form of asking questions.  "Why did you do it this way?" or "Can you explain this plot point to me?"  This is good because it shows you are interested about their story and engages them to think about the decisions they made without sounding threatening.

Don't give suggestions or explicit critique unless invited to do so.  And even then it is best to interweave the good with the bad, and both begin and end on high points.


----------



## StormKitty (Aug 27, 2008)

My advice - pick two or three things about their writing that they most need to work on, that would most improve their writing if they address them first.  Then stop.  That's about as much as someone can focus on improving at a time; more than that seems too overwhelming, like too many things to think about.  As they address the bigger problems, quite often some of the lesser problems will take care of themselves.

While you're at it, pick at least two or three things that they do well, and compliment them about those things.  This isn't just to balance the bad with good;  that's part of it, but it's possible they really don't know what works well unless someone tells them.  Encourage them to develop their strengths as well as fixing their weaknesses.

And remember, no one's writing is either so good you can't find anything they could do better, or so bad you can't find anything good to say about it.


----------

